# Haunted Hearse Lounge Party



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is the hearse we built ok really it is for my Christmas theme nbc but hey i get to use it for Halloween to


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I will be having a coffee bar for those of my friends that do not drink alcohol 
picked up this sign today


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I also picked up this sign 








This will be coffee bar area got the table cloth at ross 
And cake holders at target


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I also got the honedepit dragon which will be out greating the guest s to go into the lounge hopefully nonrain so can fog it up.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Along with my prop hearse my sons hearse will be at party


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

gave this a make over was brown. it will have red lights in it


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Worked a little on front pourch today


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is other side


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

"Not going over the top, "says the one with Two hearses and the coolest invites I've seen. I wanna see it when you do go over.


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Right????? DeadEd I couldnt agree more. Wow Saki.Girl Everything looks so good




DeadED said:


> "Not going over the top, "says the one with Two hearses and the coolest invites I've seen. I wanna see it when you do go over.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Best invite of all time, the GOAT of invites...........holy crap......... awesome!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

DeadED said:


> "Not going over the top, "says the one with Two hearses and the coolest invites I've seen. I wanna see it when you do go over.


LOL thank you 
I am really happy how the invites came together everyone has loved them 
this is taken way less set up time which is a nice brake when i did gathering of witches that took 9 month now that was just working on the weekends on it lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LouNroxLuv said:


> Right????? DeadEd I couldnt agree more. Wow Saki.Girl Everything looks so good


Thank you so much 
i look forward to sharing more with you guys working on party lounge area now.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

mrincredibletou said:


> Best invite of all time, the GOAT of invites...........holy crap......... awesome!


Aww thank you


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Starting on the lounge/ party area


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

My son will be playing music at party so these guys are watching him


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Love the looky loos, they are FANtastic lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LouNroxLuv said:


> Love the looky loos, they are FANtastic lol


Thank you i thought it was great lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Been kind been playing with table set up not done


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Worked more on party area 
































View attachment 564947


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Few more have to still put candles on coffin i have glass on top of it


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

My hearse 







View attachment 564965


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Its all coming together so well I love it all.... I have a very similar china hutch and I pull everything out and its all halloween stuff. I love it. Yours looks great and I am kinda obsessed with your coffin. Honestly everything is so awesome.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

So jealous of your coffin and your sons hearse SG!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LouNroxLuv said:


> Its all coming together so well I love it all.... I have a very similar china hutch and I pull everything out and its all halloween stuff. I love it. Yours looks great and I am kinda obsessed with your coffin. Honestly everything is so awesome.


Thank you 
Ya my hutch in my house has skulls in it year around .


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> So jealous of your coffin and your sons hearse SG!


Thanks 
Lol well i wish his hearse was mine lol 
I redid my coffin was a light brown when first got it looks so much better now


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I will be doing nbc for christmas but has to find a place for zero house i was going to hide it but i am going to use it as a scavanger hunt item lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok little more decorations


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

It all looks so amazing Saki. I come back daily to see how its coming along


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LouNroxLuv said:


> It all looks so amazing Saki. I come back daily to see how its coming along


Thank you 
Hope to get more done this coming weekend was sick last week and over weekend so my creativity was low lol


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Ughhhh I am sorry Saki. I HATE being sick, even worse when I have things I need to do. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok so i wanted black and purple pumpkins so i bought orange and painted them 
















View attachment 565923


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I started to hang them did not want to over do it since i am feeling better from cold so its a start more to come on this


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LouNroxLuv said:


> Ughhhh I am sorry Saki. I HATE being sick, even worse when I have things I need to do. I hope you feel better soon.


thank you . i am feeling pretty good today


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked up these glow in the dark skulls for silverware


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

sorry for the tripple pic lol not sure what happened there i only bought 3 lol


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Those are cool.. Great idea for silverware. I always end up putting it in cups. lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LouNroxLuv said:


> Those are cool.. Great idea for silverware. I always end up putting it in cups. lol


Ya i did that also . So loved this idea


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

omg Saki, you built a hearse!?! It looks fantastic. Amazing! Love the haunted house invites too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> omg Saki, you built a hearse!?! It looks fantastic. Amazing! Love the haunted house invites too.


Thank you 
Ya i am so happy with how it turned out. it will be out year around lol i will decorate the inside with different holidays lol wait till you see what i have planed for christmas haha


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok got these solor lights at dt


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> Here is other side
> View attachment 564283
> 
> 
> View attachment 564285


Saki Girl your creations are amazing. I wish I lived closer I would crash your party.LOL I still put that little coffin you painted for me out every year.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> sorry for the tripple pic lol not sure what happened there i only bought 3 lol


It looks cool anyway. I have one and they really do glow very well.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Haunted Nana said:


> Saki Girl your creations are amazing. I wish I lived closer I would crash your party.LOL I still put that little coffin you painted for me out every year.


Thank you abd if you lived clise i would make sure you came to my party  
I love that you still have the coffin and put it out that is so cool


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> Thank you abd if you lived clise i would make sure you came to my party
> I love that you still have the coffin and put it out that is so cool


Are you kidding I treasure that l little coffin. That's original Saki Girl original Art. I can't wait to see how you decorate that hearse for all Holidays. Sounds like you have great plans for Christmas!!LOL


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> Thank you
> Ya i am so happy with how it turned out. it will be out year around lol i will decorate the inside with different holidays lol wait till you see what i have planed for christmas haha


Does it have anything to do with reindeer?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Haunted Nana said:


> Are you kidding I treasure that l little coffin. That's original Saki Girl original Art. I can't wait to see how you decorate that hearse for all Holidays. Sounds like you have great plans for Christmas!!LOL


Lets just say Christmas will be a NBC theme


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> Does it have anything to do with reindeer?


more like jack and zero lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

13 days till party all is ready but what will go out the day of party should be fun will get more picks soon


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> 13 days till party all is ready but what will go out the day of party should be fun will get more picks soon


Can't wait to see your photos.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Haunted Nana said:


> Can't wait to see your photos.


I can not wait to share i will do more this weekend and then do a preparty light up and get pics whoot


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love these lights they are the flame lights 
they are perfect for hearse


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Figured out where to.play projector i will get vids this weekend, goodie bags are done. Things are coming together


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> more like jack and zero lol


I was imagining the hearse as Santa's "sled" with skelly reindeer pulling it. Now I'm intrigued, I gotta see where your imagination leads you on this. Will you be posting pics on here or on the Christmas forum?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> I was imagining the hearse as Santa's "sled" with skelly reindeer pulling it. Now I'm intrigued, I gotta see where your imagination leads you on this. Will you be posting pics on here or on the Christmas forum?


haha 
No i left the Christmas form and will not go back 
but i will be posting them right here because lets face it jack and zero fit right in here haha. I will start a thread of it after Halloween is over


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Our dragon love him


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Party is over it was great weather and a great time a few pics 
























View attachment 571003


----------

